# Heiny bloodline????



## RC33 (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone ever heard of it? :stupid:


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Where did you hear that from? I personally never heard of it.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I bet they meant to say Heinzle??


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Heinzel is one of the old time game bred lines. The guy himself Mr. Howard was a preacher. One of his great dogs was Blind Ben and then therre was Goldie too. Cane 76 would most likely know more than I.


----------

